# Bass $75,000 an ounce



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Just talked a friend that was at the weigh in. Vic was 2oz shy. What a bummer, Vic is a good guy and it would have been great to see him on top. Anyway, hats off to him and best of luck going forward.
On a side note, heard about him stopping a while, towards the end of the turny, for a capsized boat with people in the water. Don't know the story, just the rumor. Curious how that 'rumor' shakes out.
Great job Vic. And awesome job on help making your co-angler the winner of his tourny. I know some co-anglers that will tell you that some pros will strictly "fish for themselves" and Vic is not one of them.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Don't run a brand of boat they sell at Vic's but I know Vic from tournaments and he's truly one class act, a super guy (as is his bro Tommy)!

Hell on wheels when it comes to Erie and St.Clair.
Congrats Victor!!!


----------

